# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Anjeza Shahini, zëri shqiptar në Eurovizion

## Brari

Sapo kendoi Anjeza ne festivalin europian.
Kenga ishte e mrekullueshme dhe Anjeza shkelqeu me zerin e bukur e te fuqishem e me vet sigurine e larte ne skene..


Suksese !

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje antar te forumit!

Sonte eshte nata e EuroVisonit ku Shqiperia merr pjes per here te pare.
Qepar sa po pashe dhe degjova kengen e kengetares qe prezantoi Shqiperine, pra Anjeza Shahini dhe ishte fantastike fare.

Kenga Kenduar: Anjeza Shahini

Teksti: Agim Doci

Orkestrimi: Edmond Zhulali

Po mundohesha qe ti bija telefonit per te votuar por nuk e di s`kapet fare.

Gjithesi, ne keto momente desha te pershendes dhe ti Uroj fat Anjezes, Edmond Zhulalit,gjithashtu autorit te tekstit te kenges qe dhe shpesh na viziton ne forum Agim Doci.


Forcaaaaa Shqiperia!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dodoni

Urime Anjezës dhe gjithë shqiptarëve për kualifikimin e Shqipërisë në natën finale të Eurovisionit. 

Poashtu, tani çmimi i parë e ka rradhën. 

Forcaaa Albania/Shqipëria

----------


## dodoni

U kualifikua për në finale. 

Tani, çmimi i parë e ka rradhën. 


Forca Albania/Shqipëria

----------


## Drilona

Anjeza Shahini ka ze te mrekullueshem!Shqiperia ka mundesi te dali ne Top 10 te Eurovisionit!WOOOOOOW!!!!!

http://www.soult.com/eurovision/2004/albania.shtml

----------


## rolua

Mbreme Anjeza kishte nje paraqitje shume te cilter ne skenen e eurovisionit,
E mira eshte qe kaluam dhe nuk ka rendesi vendi qe morem ne radhen qe do kendohen kenget,

Do doja te gjith shqiptaret qe gjenden jashte SHQIPERISE ne per Europ te votojne per Anjezen.

Une kam nje ankes ndaj Shtetit Shqiptar dhe organizates qe dergoje Anjezen ne Eurovision.
Aq shtrenjt eshte nje Fustan ose nje tualet e mire????
e derguan gocen  me nje cope rreck!!!!!
Hera e pare qe po marrim pjes edhe e dergojme ashtu!!!????

Ndaj meje turp te kene ata!

Nejse fate te mbare te kete Anjeza.


Votoni Per Anjezen,Votoni Per Shqiperin!




 :buzeqeshje: 


 :Lulja3:  

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""

----------


## nartaa

Anjeza do kendoj e 9 ne daten 15.
sa per fustanin jam dakort me rolua-n po besoj se e ruajn per te shtunen fustanin e bukur.
Fate te mbar Anjezes 


Votoni Per Anjezen,Votoni Per Shqiperin (e vjedhur nga rolua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Anjeza Shahini

TIRANE (13 Maj) - Anjeza Shahini çon Shqipërinë në finalen e Festivalit Europian. Pas duartrokitjeve të forta të publikut në stadiumin e turk, ajo arrin të fitojë zemrat edhe të teleshikuesve nga e gjithë Europa. Këta të fundit arritën t'i jepnin asaj pikët e nevojshme për ta kualifikuar këngëtaren nga Shqipëria në mes të më të mirëve të Festivalit Europian. Menjëherë pas thirrjes së emrit të Shqipërisë nga prezantuesja turke, në ekranin e TVSH (i cili e transmetoi direkt festivalin) u pasqyrua dhe entuziazmi i grupit që shoqëron Anjeza Shahinin në këtë eveniment kaq të rëndësishëm muzikor. E shoqëruar nga Klajdi Musabelliu, Arbër Arapi, Tergita Gusta dhe Rosela Gjylbegu, ajo këndoi këngën "Imazhi yt" të kompozitorit Edmond Zhulali dhe me tekst të Agim Doçit. Pas prezantimit të 12 konkurrentëve të parë, konkurrentja nga Shqipëria doli në skenë e 13-ta, për të shënuar kështu përfaqësimin e parë të Shqipërisë në Festivalin Europian. Me daljen e saj në skenë u dëgjuan duartrokitjet dhe brohoritjet e të pranishmëve, kryesisht shqiptarë, jo vetëm me banim në Turqi, por dhe të ardhur nga vende të ndryshme të botës ku ata jetojnë e punojnë. Pjesë e këtij grupi "tifozësh" që valëvitnin flamurin kuq e zi ishin dhe rreth 40 vetë të mbërritur nga Shqipëria, enkas për festivalin. Konkurrentja shqiptare tregoi edhe një herë talentin dhe vlerat e saj si këngëtare, ndonëse e re dhe jo me shumë përvojë. Anjeza u prezantua në Europian e veshur me mjaft shije nga stilisti Ardi Asllani, i cili kishte ideuar për të një fustan në ngjyrë rozë, mbi të cilin ishin qendisur me dorë 300 margaritarë. Ndërsa shoqëruesit e saj u prezantuan me një veshje ngjyrë bojëqielli, që vinte shumë përshtat me veshjen e Anjezës. Të mësuar me skenën, megjithëse në të shumtën e kohës si sfidantë të njëri-tjetrit, në skenën e Europianit ata ditën të komunikonin mjaft mirë me njëri-tjetrin. Kujtojmë se Anjeza, Klajdi, Rosela, Arbri dhe Tergita janë talentet e zbuluar në spektaklin "Ethet e së premtes mbrëma". Ata arritën të hyjnë në dhjetëshen më të mirë të këtij spektakli, të vlerësuar nga një juri profesionistësh. 

(GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Kryeplaku

Anjeza dje, me zerin e saj fantastik na nxorri me te vertet faqebardhe. Mesa kam degjuar Shqiperia nuk merte pjese ne Eurovision qe ne kohen qe ndruam sistem sepse sipas nje ligji qeveritar ky spektakel u quante fitimprures ose me mire, qe t'i themi gjerat sic duhen, sepse keshtu e quante Eurovisionin Italia. Dhe sic e dini ne Shqiptaret vdesim per te kopjuar njecik Italine. Po Italia ka sportet, ka moden, ka teknologjine, ka muziken, historine etj. etj. etj. Kurse ne Shqiptaret cfare kemi? Ne kemi shume gjera por bota vetem per kriminalitet na njeh. Nejse... shyqyr qe me ne fund u menduam edhe ne qe t'i themi botes se nuk dime vetem te vrasim...

----------


## drini_në_TR

Urime kompozitorit të këngës, z. Zhulali, dhe të fjalëve të saj, z. Doçi. Anjezës një BRAVO të madhe për interpretimin dhe zërin e saj!

Shpresoj të fitojnë vëndin e parë në Eurovision.

 :buzeqeshje: 

_Drini._
p.s. kryeplak falemnderit që hape këtë temë.

----------


## studente22

bravo.
gjithcka ishte shumne e bukur dhe me shume emocion.shpresoj dhe uroj dhe ne ndonje vend ne kete festival.dhe njeher treguam se jemi te zotet te vrasim dhe me ane te zerit tone dhe jo vetem me arme.hera e pare qe hyme dhe ja dolem mbane te hynim deri ne finale.bravo anjeza.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

isn't this great  :ngerdheshje: 

forca mer forca shqiperia

----------


## Eve

po e degjova dhe une Driloni dhe ishte fanatastike fare...
une per vete votova ne phone die dhe shyqyr zotit u kualifikua per ne finale


P.s do zoti fiton  :Lulja3:

----------


## Anisela

Muzika...texti......Shume ne regull,por shume e ngrire ne skene Anjeza dhe grupi i saj!!!!!!Veshja shume e dobet!!!!!!Megjithate kemi shpresa te medhaja!!!!!Eshte hera e pare dhe duhet te kenaqemi me kaq!!!!Me respekt Anisela

----------


## Drilona

> une per vete votova ne phone die dhe shyqyr zotit u kualifikua per ne finale


Edhe une votova 3 here.Ishte shume e lehte!Shpresoj te Shtunen te votojne te gjithe Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Evrope.

----------


## Drilona

> Pas duartrokitjeve të forta të publikut në stadiumin e turk, ajo arrin të fitojë zemrat edhe të teleshikuesve nga e gjithë Europa. Këta të fundit arritën t'i jepnin asaj pikët e nevojshme për ta kualifikuar këngëtaren nga Shqipëria në mes të më të mirëve të Festivalit Europian


Une besoj se ata qe votuan per Anjezen jane emigrantent shqiptar ne Europe.Shpresoj te Shtunen te votojne TE GJITHE Shqiptaret(jo vetem nga 1 here,po edhe nga 2 edhe 3 edhe 4 here-eshte shuuuume e thjeshte) sepse eshte hera e pare qe Shqiperia ka nje rast kaq te mrekullueshem qe ti tregoj botes qe shqiptaret nuk jane vetem kriminel.Une jetoj ne Greqi dhe me vjen shume inat qe Anjeza ka ze 1000 here me te mire sesa perfaqesuesi i Greqise,po prape te gjithe merren me grekun dhe besojne qe do fitoj vendin e pare.

----------


## Drilona

> Tani, çmimi i parë e ka rradhën.


Vetem po te votojne te gjithe Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Europe.Besoj se ky eshte nje rast qe te bashhohen te gjithe Shqiptaret!

----------


## Drilona

> Do doja te gjith shqiptaret qe gjenden jashte SHQIPERISE ne per Europ te votojne per Anjezen


Edhe une shpresoj qe do bashkohemi per kete mbremje kaq te rendesishme.E keqja eshte qe Anjeza te Shtunen do kendoj ne fillim te festivalit dhe pas asaj do kendoj Ukrania(qe mund te fitoj vendin e pare).Prandaj duhet te votojme te gjithe nga disa here qe te dali Shqiperia ne nje vend te mire.

----------


## marsela

hajde entuziazem hajde!!
interpretimi i Anjezes sishte ikeq..me teper me emocionoi mbeshtetja qe iu dha nga publiku.me siguri do te kete pasur shume shqiptar e kosovar+edhe turqit sikur na kane qejf :buzeqeshje: 
mu be qejfi qe dolem ne finale :buzeqeshje: !
shpresojme per me lart!!

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Suksese  Anjeze's  me zerin e  saj   e  tundi  vendin .

veçse  ai kori na  mbrapa ishin  tamam si ne  kohen e  xhaxhi Enveri't  majtas-djathtas  benin veçse  asnjegje tjeter :buzeqeshje:   :pa dhembe:  

Uroj suksese te  metejshme

----------

